# Sanchezi Or Exodons?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

First off let me say I am sorry I cannot delete my topics I have started I feel like I am flooding this place. (atleast I cannot figure out how)

I have been doing quite a bit of reading on here. And decided on a black diamond rhom. After all that deliberation none of the sponsors have one. SO reading more looking more, I have decided on a ruby red spilo or purple sanchezi and if they dont have those I am just going to buy whatever they have hah. Just been contacting them through email because my tank is cycling.. Want everything perfect before I bring home my new addition. But I also have been tossing around the idea of a couple exodons...... How many exodons can I put into a 40gal tank??

40gal tank
normal flourecent light
eheim 2217
powerhead

THANKS for all the help in advance really kind of stumped !


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd go with exo's








I think the rule of thumb with exo's is 1 per gal.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Exodons are cool. The more the better. Not just a couple. In a 40B I would do 30+.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well I was in the same boat as you and I decided to go with a ruby red spilo. In your size tank I would get a mac or a ruby red. I have had both a rhom and exodons. The rhom wouldnt eat anything dead or in front of me, but would move around had a cool look to him. The exodons would eat anything in front of you but after the first feew weeks it seemed like I had a tank of sardines. Exodons really arent very threatening but are a good option if you live in hawaii because no p vendor will there. I just placed my order tonight for the 4" ruby red spilo. It cost me $105 with shipping and blackwater extract! This is an incredible price and I dont see these getting this cheap anytime soon. I have noticed that with some reptile and animal species they are always available for a few years and then all of a sudden they become near impossible to get. I am going to set up a 55 soon and stock it with some wild rbp or maculatus. Either way if you want a shoaling fish you could raise 5 rbp or macs in there and then upgrade to a 75 when they get to big.

Either way dont do what I did and play musical fish for a year. Personally I would go with the ruby red.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

What is a "mac" ???

ANOTHER option........................ cariba season is around the corner.... how many and how long could I grow out cariba in a 40gal???? then go from 40gal to 125......


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

c_granger21 said:


> What is a "mac" ???
> 
> ANOTHER option........................ cariba season is around the corner.... how many and how long could I grow out cariba in a 40gal???? then go from 40gal to 125......


mac= S. maculatus AKA gold piranha
If you wanted to upgrade to a 125 id stock for a 125 and get mayby 8-10 incase you lose any. I'd say upgrade in under half a year


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I mean you could prob do like 1 cariba in that tank.

To be honest man, I had exo's at one point in my life and I regret to this day selling them.

We are talking about a tank that is CONSTANTLY moving. Turn on the lights, moving, turn off the lights moving. They aren't going to be skittish like RBP because obviously you can keep 30+... Think about 30+ neon tetras with teeth.

Not to mention they look pretty decent.






They are the mini piranhas everyone wants!






better yet


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah but there is something about having a single beast piranha. It is like comparing getting 30 toy poodles with rabies versus a german shepherd. I personally would rather have the german shepherd.

I am eventually going to get some exodons but I wouldnt choose them over a piranha. Besides I think it is cool to have a fish that can eat feeders the same size of it. When I use to feed goldfish to my exos they would scale t over the course of an hour and then i had to kill the thing myself. I would go with a pygo or mac for a shoaling fish or a RRS, if you are going to upgrade you could get anything but an elong. I have seen elongs go crazy in small tanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Well.... exos seem readily available..... SO I believe..... unless someone comes up with a diamond rhom baby.... I am going to go with the spilo or sanchezi ... which are the same correct??? Is it really 1 exodon per gallon??? even fully matured???


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Exos haven't been readily available in my experience. I know other members have had issues finding the quantity they wanted as well in the past.

Look at the Piranha info center about differences.
They aren't the same.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

c_granger21 said:


> Well.... exos seem readily available..... SO I believe..... unless someone comes up with a diamond rhom baby.... I am going to go with the spilo or sanchezi ... which are the same correct??? Is it really 1 exodon per gallon??? even fully matured???


 spilo is not a sanchezi

Spilo= Serrasalmus spilophera=correctly red ruby spilo. In the past S. spilophera was thought to be the same spaces as S. maculatus though it is not.

sanchezi= S. sanchezi and is totally unrelated to spilos

I would do less then 1 exo per gal. 2-3 dozen would be a good number for a 40g. They will only get 3-4" so they stay farily small.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

No the ruby red spilo is this
My link

Only $65 for p-fury members

Sanchezi
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/aquatic-live-stock-fresh-water-fish-piranhas-genus-serrasalmus-sanchezi-piranha-red-form/

MAC

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/aquatic-live-stock-fresh-water-fish-piranhas-genus-serrasalmus-gold-piranha/

Like I said I would go with the RRS or MAC depending on which one you like better but the RRS is a lot more rare and might not be imported forever. I dont think the special on the ruby reds will last very long so I would jump on it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

And its $35 shipping for p-fury members, so just mention you are at checkout


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

I PMed you back....hopefully its helpfull


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

going to order the ruby red spilo tomorrow. Do all of them come out with red eyes??? And how big do they get???


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

They should have red eyes at the 4" size. Just ask them when you call and tell them that you want a fish that has the reddest eyes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

why do they lose thier eyes? or is that just when they show if they will have them or not???


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

They will all eventually develop red eyes. This is why I chose to get these instead of a mac.
Some macs have clear eyes but the spilos have a dark blood red eyes.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Only read the OP so if youve already decided and im too late, my apologies. I suggest you make sure what you want before you buy because youre at extremes now. solo or a 40-45 fish. it really depends on what you desire we cant make that call for you. I will say with the sanchezi or any solo piranha you will get personality but no exodon will have any personality different from the other.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

how big do the ruby red spilos get???


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think anybody is really sure as they have not been on the market too long and therefore nobody really has had any time to grow them out. I would estimate them getting approximately 6-8" like more Serrasalmus'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

just waiting for AS to open...... quick question... just order my eheim 2217... and I think it will be here AFTER the fish..... and I just have a biowheel HOB filter running while the tank is cycling with the guppies. Will that be sufficient until the other filter gets here??? Or should I wait for the filter... and let that run awhile then get the piranha?? I just really want the RRS now especially I was on the fence... but that is the one my fiance likes and anything to get her supporting my adventure I will do hah.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

which bio wheel filter?....im sure it will be fine for a little bit...ppl get by with less than that sometimes


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

biowheel 280... if you havent noticed I am new to fish in general not just piranhas..... what is a good test kit for water??? i bought the little strips... and it looks good but they all just run together... hard to tell the color.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

API Master Test Kit (Freshwater). The strips aren't that good.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

the 280 filters up to 50 gallons...i have one its ok but its good to get a canister....it should be fine till you get it

and i agree with osiris....get the kit and not the strips


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

thank goodness for my tax return !!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

c_granger21 said:


> just waiting for AS to open...... quick question... just order my eheim 2217... and I think it will be here AFTER the fish..... and I just have a biowheel HOB filter running while the tank is cycling with the guppies. Will that be sufficient until the other filter gets here??? Or should I wait for the filter... and let that run awhile then get the piranha?? I just really want the RRS now especially I was on the fence... but that is the one my fiance likes and anything to get her supporting my adventure I will do hah.


 Set both filters up now. You can then add the cannister when it comes. It is not going to hurt if you run 3 filters for a month then after the cannister's media is established you could remove the other hobs


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Maximum of 8" but I tink it takes like 5 years to get there if not more. I would say 7" is more realistic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

been trying to get through to aquascape alll morning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

and I got through... very nice people ! ordered my guy today. Not shipping for a week or 2 though.

very excited.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

They still better ship mine tomorrow night.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

I had asked them not to ship mine yet... want my tank perfect first... so I am going to let it cycle went and bought my API test kit today.... and I am a little out of wack.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Idea


----------

